# Hookin Fleas?



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

What is the best way to hook a flea? I fling one off now and them, and when they are hard to come by that's not good. Do you hook them to keep them alive, or so that they stay on the hook good? What is best?


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Look for the little pocket between the front leg and the one behind it. Put the hook through from the bottom at a 90 degree angle from the side and gently work the hook until the point comes through the shell and gently push it through the rest of the way. Then when its through turn the hook so that it is straight up and down in the same orientation as the flea. This will lock the hook in place like a key in a keyhole. It will help but they'll still come off the hook while being casted from time to time. 



By the way, this info was learned from Captain Rosier.


----------



## bamagator (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Fishingator. That's what I do, but I was wondering if there was a better method.


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Only other thing I know is to get some bright orange soft bait, like a bass worm and cut it into small pieces. Then slide the piece of worm on the hook up against the sandflea to kind of help hold it in place. Helps hold it on and also gives some extra bright orange visuals for the Pomps to see that look like eggs.


----------



## finz50 (Apr 6, 2009)

I bought some orange floats at Bass Pro a few weeks ago and it helped me catch more fish, especially in the darker water I've seen lately. I place it between the hook and line (I run a surgeon loop off my lines for my hooks). Noticed a big difference, plus it keeps the hooks from getting tangled up...


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

I run the hook right through the digger and out their back.


----------



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

Above this topic (Q & A) at the header.....there is a great step-by-step on spotting, catching (raking) and hooking sandfleas by Sailor50.....started by angryacctnt (as I recall). Here is Sailor50's pic on hooking the sandfleas


----------



## blue gheenoe (Jul 29, 2008)

Sometimes my dog has hundreds of fleas but I can never find a hook small enough. Anyway, thanks for the question since I've been wondering the same thing but was too embarrassed to ask.


----------

